# Silvermanes aggressive??



## Firaranel (Oct 18, 2017)

So I?m looking into adopting some boy babies in PA area. I found some silvermane boys. Only thing is I have read briefly about silvermanes becoming aggressive? Is this true? Is it something to bring up with the breeder? I am very iffy but then again I need to read more about this topic. Figured I?d ask on here for some opinions.


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

Since there are not any different rat breeds, just fur and ear variations, I personally doubt that a silvermane rat would become aggressive strictly because it was a silvermane. That typically has a lot more to do with if the breeder bred for temperment at all

I do not know much about rat breeding this is just what i think i remember hearing


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I highly doubt this., aggression is a learned behaviour. There is hormonal aggression, when male rats go through puberty and start getting rough but this can happen in any variety of rat. Hormonal agression is genetic and if the rats parents or grandparents had this problem then their is a chance the rat will inherit it. A good breeder should avoid breeding rats with agression related to hormones.But any other aggression is a learned behavior.


----------



## Firaranel (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks guys! I?m going to be bringing home the three boys on Saturday.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Silvermanes still need some work, from what I know they originated from feeder bins and were pulled out by Squeaks and Nibbles Rattery. Supposedly they had 2 separate lines of silvermanes they were working with, one was completely fine and good-tempered but the other line had aggression issues. Despite that both lines made it out into the public, so I think when you're shopping for silvermane that you should really question the breeder about their silvermane line and where their rats are from. If they're a good breeder they will be able to tell you the history of the line and any health issues they've had. I wouldn't trust them if they told you that they were problem-free because again, this is a line that is relatively new to the public and still needs work done. Some people are saying that they're a bit more susceptible to URIs but that is probably just because they're new and originated as feeders, again.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Coffeebean is on it. These are now typically called D'Argents (like the rabbit) and are originally from pet store stock from Jessica Cashwell of NC. Some breeders have had more luck than others with reports of one line indeed having aggression issues. 

I have silvermanes, one of which is the sweetest boy I've ever owned. Their coats are luxurious and silky and pictures cannot capture their sterling silver brilliance. 

It really is a matter of talking to the breeder. Good luck.


----------



## Firaranel (Oct 18, 2017)

I?ve been contacting the breeder and I?m going to meet with her today. She said her boy is from the first line of squeaks and nibbles. Which would be a good thing. I also joined some Silvermane groups and what not. I?m going to ask her some questions today as well.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Firaranel said:


> I?ve been contacting the breeder and I?m going to meet with her today. She said her boy is from the first line of squeaks and nibbles. Which would be a good thing. I also joined some Silvermane groups and what not. I?m going to ask her some questions today as well.


I hope all goes well and that you enjoy your new boys, Silvermanes are gorgeous rats.


----------

